# Taking deer to the processor



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

In the past I have always quartered out my deer and let the meat sit in an ice chest for a few days before taking it to the processor. By then I have either cut the horns off or have taken the head to a taxidermist. 

When I bring the meat to the processor, all they ever ask for is the tag. 
Should I also be bring in the horns in with me incase the game warden is around? 

I dont have a large deep freezer to hold a deer head with a nice rack to keep it from going bad until I take the meat in.

What do you guys do?


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

I take my Deer to Midway and have never been asked for the tag, maybe cuz its there on the rack ,But they dont even look for it, They just send a fella out with a ticket book to write down how you want the Deer proccessed, How much sausage, ect and they will have another fella remove the skull cap , horns included, if thats what you want, They will ask if you want the whole head ,cape or just the cap with the horns.
But I have never seen them show concern for a tag.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Robo,
I live in Kyle and hunt between here and San Marcos. I field dress my deer, tag it and run it over to Bon-Ton Grocery on Hwy 21 in Uhland. They only charge about $100 or so to skin, process and package a deer. It'll be more if you want sausage and such. 

PS>>>try the Jalapeno/Cheese links from Hudson's on S. Congress (just north of Oltorf). They're mighty fine eatin'.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Buda here.....*



LandPirate said:


> Robo,
> I live in Kyle and hunt between here and San Marcos. I field dress my deer, tag it and run it over to Bon-Ton Grocery on Hwy 21 in Uhland. They only charge about $100 or so to skin, process and package a deer. It'll be more if you want sausage and such.
> 
> PS>>>try the Jalapeno/Cheese links from Hudson's on S. Congress (just north of Oltorf). They're mighty fine eatin'.


I used Hudsons last year and I really enjoyed everything I had made.

However, I hunt down in Colorado County, so I dont have the option of killing and taking straight to a processor.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Once your deer has made it to your house, that is considered the "final location" and you can take it to a processor from there with just your tag. 
My processor is in my garage so...


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Deer*

Sorry, Tiny, but you are mistaken. Trust me, I know. My wife and I went on a week-long hunt. We killed some big management bucks (FDed 174 and 172) some smaller bucks and some does. I gave a friend of mine the meat from the two large bucks. The buck heads had begun to stink so I had cut the horns off. I gave him two tags (turned out to be doe tags). He got to the processor and the warden was there. The warden did not believe this was two does being the size they were. My buddy convinced the warden to call me to get the story. I explained to the warden the situation, even offered to bring the two sets of horns in with the tags still on them. He read me the riot act, ate my buddy out, threatened to confiscate the meat, and wound up writing him a two tickets for no proof of sex. Cost my buddy $400. (I think this was the amount, it was two years ago). Proof of sex MUST accompany the meat to its final destination. I asked about picking up the meat, the warden told me you still needed the proof until it was home in your freezer (final destination). 
I was told the warden hangs out regular at this processor. Not Midway.
BB


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Big Buck,
Your mistake was giving your buddy 2 doe tags to accompany the meat to the processor. You should have removed the tags from the horns and sent them with the meat along with a rear leg to each of the bucks. 

By sending the doe tags it appears as it you are trying to sneak one past them. Besides it's illegal. 

Read the handbook. It clearly states that you may send the head or a rear leg as proof. There was no reason for your friend to use doe tags. You were legal up to that point.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I won't take my deer to a processor,I like keeping what I shot..rio


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

And... And!!! You're suposed to have transfer of game paperwork as well... that's probably why your buddy got his chops busted... tags in your name, tags for does, when the meat was clearly from a buck, and no....

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdforms/media/pwd_980_l2000_wildlife_resource_document.pdf





LandPirate said:


> Big Buck,
> Your mistake was giving your buddy 2 doe tags to accompany the meat to the processor. You should have removed the tags from the horns and sent them with the meat along with a rear leg to each of the bucks.
> 
> By sending the doe tags it appears as it you are trying to sneak one past them. Besides it's illegal.
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

rio frio said:


> I won't take my deer to a processor,I like keeping what I shot..rio


And why not??? What do you care who's deer meat you take home?? 

That's why my processor is in my garage.








I'm with you!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How can they tell the sex of a deer from the back leg; especially if it has already been quartered up?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> How can they tell the sex of a deer from the back leg; especially if it has already been quartered up?


back leg meaning the un-skinned back leg, showing the tarsal gland...


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Tags*

Nope, sorry, it is not legal to just take the tags. It was my bad to give doe tags, but it would not have helped if I had given the buck tags. I spoke to him (the warden) at length on the phone about that. Proof of sex must accompany the deer. You can have the unskinned leg as proof, but it has to be attached to the meat. The head must be unskinned as well. Yes, I did not give him a wildlife transfer document. Could have been another ticket. Gotta read the regs to make sure the document goes with the correct part of the deer, the tag goes with the rest. Proof of sex must remain with the meat until final destination, unless a wildlife resourse document is given. I always bone out my meat to be made into link sausage, I do everything else myself. It is usually a week later that I take the meat in bags to the processor. I always freeze a couple of doe heads and carry them with me now. Never did before. If they do DNA tests I may be in trouble.
BB


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

So what you guys are saying is leave one back leg unskinned as proof of sex if the head is already somewhere else?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd have to re-read the regs to be sure, but isn't a processor is considered a final destination as they are supposed to keep logs of everything that comes in?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

It is hard to determine final destination. Is it when I get the meat to my house, when I take it to the processor or when I get the meat from the processor and put it in my freezer..........


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> In the past I have always quartered out my deer and let the meat sit in an ice chest for a few days before taking it to the processor. By then I have either cut the horns off or have taken the head to a taxidermist.
> 
> When I bring the meat to the processor, all they ever ask for is the tag.
> Should I also be bring in the horns in with me incase the game warden is around?
> ...


 !st of all, you aint ever had to worry about a deer head with a nice rack. :rotfl: 


ROBOWADER said:


> It is hard to determine final destination. Is it when I get the meat to my house, when I take it to the processor or when I get the meat from the processor and put it in my freezer..........


 I do the same thing as you excpet I debone the meet from the quarters. All I ever take is chunked up, clean red meat for either burger or sausage. I take venison, axis, and elk every year. Always in 2 gal. ziplocks. Processor knows exactly what it is and has never asked for a tag. ( or tested my elk for CWD or asked for a red tag)


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Save your tag.

When the deer gets to the final destination tagging ceases. However if the meat is taken to a proccessor from home or wherever TPW recomends to stop delays and problems take your tag or a wildlife document with you.

_*Notice:* It is *unlawful* to possess a deer, pronghorn antelope *with proof of sex removed *unless the deer or antelope is at a final destination and has been quartered. Proof of sex for deer is: 

the head (skinned or unskinned) of a buck deer with antlers attached;
the head (skinned or unskinned) of an antlerless deer;
the unskinned head of a pronghorn antelope; or
a completed Managed Lands Deer Permit, Landowner Assisted Management Permit, Antlerless Mule Deer Permit, Special Wildlife Management Area or State Park Drawn Public Hunting Permit, or Antlerless and Spike-buck Control Permit.
*NOTE: SAVE YOUR TAG and/or PERMIT.* After a wildlife resource reaches its final destination and is finally processed, tagging requirements cease. However, to prevent delay or problems (cold storage or processor refusing to accept meat, etc.) when taking portions of game (meat/head/hide) that you have processed at your home to a commercial processor or taxidermist, simply attach the appropriate hunting license tag and/or permit or a wildlife resource document to the portion of game
_
Biggie


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Guys, I'm a LEO. I've read the Parks & Wildlife Code front to back. It's not difficult.

Possessor's final destination is the place that the meat will be processed and packaged. It could be your home, a barn in the back 40, or a processor.

If you give meat to a friend/relative, fill out Wildlife Resource Document (WRD, Page 96 of that nifty little booklet they give you when you get your license) and it may accompany the meat to the processor. If you do not have a WRD then give the person the tag off the animal. It will serve in place of the WRD. OR (3rd option) you may provide the person a hand written WRD document that includes the same required info.

*NOTE: *_and i quote, _"No wildlife resource document is required when the entire carcass of a deer (including head, skinned or unskinned)....is given to, or transported by, another person *IF *the tag from the hunter's license and other required permits....remains attached until the carcass reaches it's final destination and is finally processed".

Source: Page 27 of the '08/'09 TPWD Outdoor Annual Hunting/Fishing Regs. "Transfer of Wildlife Resourses".

Definitions: Page 53 of the Outdoor Annual

_Final Destination_: ....permanent residence of the person that takes the game, or who receives the game, or cold storage/processing facility.

_ Finally Processed: ..._processing by more than quartering. Game are considered processed when they are cleaned for cooking or storage.

Processing Carcass in Camp (pg. 61-62 of the Outdoor Annual):

Basically says that you cannot process (beyond quartering) the deer in camp unless you have an established "cold storage/processing facility". If you do then you must maintain a record book (see pg. 62).

You can prepare and immediately consume all or part of a properly tagged animal in camp.

You must maintain proof of sex with a deer until it reaches it's final destination and is finally processed.

Proof of sex for deer is the head of a buck with antlers attached, skinned or unskinned, or the head of a doe, skinned or unskinned.....pg. 62 of the Outdoor Annual.

There, clear as mud...hope this helps.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

as someone that processes about 2500 deer a year at dorecks, there is a log book that we have to enter info on every deer brought in. name of hunter, phone #, tag number off of LICENSE. proof of sexmust accompany meat to processor, once packaged and froze it stops there. either, head or rear leg as stated and tag goes w/ meat not horns which also means if you take head to taxidermist you will need to fill out animal form out of back of book, most shops have these and you can fill it out there as well.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I believe you when you say 2500 deer per year,yall stay awfully busy during the season....so tell us how each person gets their own deer back,and yes that includes sausage ...tia...rio


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

each deer is cut/boned out trimmings put into a grey lug persons name and instructions on each lug of meat, we do 50-60/day, it is a steady rotation, sausage is stuffed one person at a time, according to what they want in it, placed on smoker, tags on each stick to keep seperate, then vacuum packed and placed in box with your name and number and froze. the number comes from when you drop it off, when we get your instructions we put your name and page number on the cooler and that stayswith everything until you pick it up. sounds confusing, looks really f'd up from the outside looking in, and don't even want to talk about how backed up the freezer gets. i can assure you it is your meat though. we have done it this way since i started there in 1983. we get a little hung up right at the beginning due to one of the county fairs letting out, in fact we are getting a load of pigs tomorrow, usually about 40 and then steers. same thing every year. we stop slaughtering on nov. 1st. otherwise we couldnt keep up. we work from 5 am til usually 10 pm at least 5 days a week from nov until feb. main things i can suggest is bring w/ plenty of ice, even though they stay in cooler at 42 degrees meat still needs ice on it, pick it up as soon as possible once called. you would be amazed at the number that go to all trouble of hunting, killing and bringing it to us then they don't pick it up.

darrell


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think someone will be in a little trouble just having a foot skint or not for sex ID, the law reads a head WITH horns attached or a head of doe. Just thro a leg in the cooler and try and get most any GW to believe the leg came off a buck with 14" spread, good luck on that one. You get the right warden there and show up with a leg in the cooler, or no proof of sex without a hunters doc and see how far you get....you mite get to keep your meat, n, you mite not...WW


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*Processing Carcass in Camp*
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/carcass/

You are allowed to prepare for immediate consumption and eat all or a part of a properly tagged wildlife resource while in camp; however, all tagging and proof of sex regulations apply to remaining parts.

_*Notice:* It is *unlawful* to possess a deer, pronghorn antelope *with proof of sex removed *unless the deer or antelope is at a final destination and has been quartered. Proof of sex for deer is: 

the head (skinned or unskinned) of a buck deer with antlers attached;
the head (skinned or unskinned) of an antlerless deer;
the unskinned head of a pronghorn antelope; or
a completed Managed Lands Deer Permit, Landowner Assisted Management Permit, Antlerless Mule Deer Permit, Special Wildlife Management Area or State Park Drawn Public Hunting Permit, or Antlerless and Spike-buck Control Permit.
*EXCEPTION: Instead of proof of sex*, the hunter may obtain a *receipt* from a taxidermist or a *signed statement* from the landowner or the landowner's agent containing the following information: 

Name of person who killed the wildlife resource;
Date the wildlife resource was killed; and
One of the following, as applicable: whether the deer was antlered or antlerless; the sex of the antelope; the sex of the turkey and whether a beard was attached; or the sex of the pheasant.
*Cold Storage or Processing Facility*_
_http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/storage/_

_A cold storage or processing facility may be established anywhere, including on property where hunting is conducted. It must be a stationary facility designed and constructed for the purpose of processing and/or storing game animals and game birds. A person may place and maintain, or possess, in a cold storage or processing facility, lawfully killed game birds and game animals not in excess of the number permitted to be possessed by law, if:

the owner, operator, or lessee of the cold storage or processing facility maintains the record book as required by law with the name of all persons placing game animals or game birds in storage, the number and species of all game animals and game birds in storage, and the date each game animal or game bird was placed in storage (information must be entered into the record book before game is placed in storage);
tags or permits, when applicable, remain attached to birds until the birds are finally processed.
tags or permits, when applicable, remain attached to deer and pronghorn antelope until the carcass is quartered; and
if a portion of a carcass is delivered to a cold storage or processing facility, the portion of the carcass must be accompanied by a wildlife resource document unless the wildlife resource has already reached a final destination and has been quartered (see note below: SAVE YOUR TAG).
*Note: The Cold Storage or Processing Facility record book is not required for a private, noncommercial, family-owned cold storage or processing facility* unless the facility is located on a hunting lease (see Definitions) and is made available to persons other than the landowner, the landowner's *nonpaying* family members, or the landowner's *nonpaying* guests. If the facility is located on property leased for hunting and made available to paying customers, all game animals and game birds placed in the facility must be entered in the cold storage record book. The carcass of a deer or antelope that is properly tagged and placed in a private cold storage or processing facility is not required to be entered in a cold storage record book._
_Game birds or game animals may be stored indefinitely, provided they are maintained in an edible condition. It is unlawful for a hunter or angler, the cold storage facility owner, operator, or lessee, or any other person to store or receive for storage wildlife resources in numbers greater than the legal possession limits or that were not lawfully taken. *Free Cold Storage Record Books are available at TPWD Law Enforcement offices*. _

_*NOTE: SAVE YOUR TAG and/or PERMIT.* After a wildlife resource reaches its final destination and is finally processed, tagging requirements cease. However, to prevent delay or problems (cold storage or processor refusing to accept meat, etc.) when taking portions of game (meat/head/hide) that you have processed at your home to a commercial processor or taxidermist, simply attach the appropriate hunting license tag and/or permit or a wildlife resource document to the portion of game._

_*Taxidermist; Sale of Inedible Wildlife Parts; Tagging Deer or Turkey*_

_*Taxidermist*_
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/taxidermist/

_Hunters who give any part of a game animal or game bird to a taxidermist for mounting must attach a wildlife resource document (not the tag from the hunting license or permit) to the part. In return, for deer, pronghorn antelope, turkey and pheasant, the taxidermist must give the hunter a receipt as prescribed in "EXCEPTION". The *taxidermist "proof of sex" receipt* for the part must accompany the tagged carcass until it reaches its final destination and is finally processed. If the *taxidermist* places any game animal or game bird in cold storage, then the cold storage or processing facility record book is required by law. Without the appropriate record book and a wildlife resource document accompanying the game animal or game bird, a *taxidermist* may be exceeding the prescribed possession limits for game animals and game birds. Taxidermy information packets may be obtained by calling (800) 792-1112 (menu 0), ext. 4381 or (512) 389-4381._


----------

